# individual display cases.



## spawndude

Anyone have links to a site that explains how to build glass/plexiglass display cases for individual models?

I know you can buy them already made but those cost more than I'm willing to spend. Also the premade ones are not always the dimenisons I need.


----------



## bert model maker

Great question, I too would like to look over some unique ideas others have come up with to display & protect their models.


----------



## computer guy

I have a few links.
Don't know if they will help.

http://888pickkns.com/

http://www.grandpajon.com/diecastdirect.htm

http://www.giovanniplastics.com/

http://spindisplay.com/display.htm

http://www.customdisplaycases.com/die_cast_cases.htm

Also check out local hobby shops and train websites or the like.
Our local one has buildings already made for 35 and scratch built kits are like $10-$15. It just depends upon the scale.
Richard


----------



## Poseidon

I know this may not be what you're looking for, but the cases are nice and are mostly for individual items. Check it out.

Craig

http://www.ccase.com/


----------



## spawndude

Thanks for the links.
lots of designs to consider.
After several hours of searching the following is the only "How-to" that I found.
http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=573


----------



## roadrner

I was thinking about doing one in acrylic to display my slotcar collection in the Batcave. However, once I started pricing out the plastic, it didn't cost that much more to buy one that was already made and shipped in. I figured I saved myself some grief and time. I would have really gotten PO'd if I screwed up the plastic during the build.  rr


----------



## LIGHTNING44

I've made a few using plexi glass from lowes or home depot. I just measure the length, height and width, then use a non permanent marker, cut on a table saw, then Assemble the four sides. I use masking tape and wood blocks to hold it together why i apply the glue. I then measure the top area and cut a piece to fit. Then i cut a piece of wood the same size as the top, and router around the edge. I have only made a few, so they're not perfect, but still look good.

















Edge ran through router table
















This one still needs the top trimmed and some places need glued








Edge ran through router table


----------



## bert model maker

looks good ! keeping dust off of models is tough BUT removing dust is harder. some have small delicate parts that can be lost when dusting a model off.


----------



## kit-junkie

Great job on the cases! I think I'll try my hand at one or twelve.

What type of glue are you using?


----------



## roadrner

model maker said:


> looks good ! keeping dust off of models is tough BUT removing dust is harder. some have small delicate parts that can be lost when dusting a model off.


 
All I ever did was break pieces off when I tried to dust a model. :freak: rr


----------



## LIGHTNING44

It is 100% clear silicone. I don't know the exact name of it but i do know home depot and lowes have it. It should be right next to the plexi glass sheets and comes in tubes. I also have used Weld-On before.


----------



## kit-junkie

Thanks! I'll be building some, for sure. I haven't put my router table to use in a good while. It gives me an excuse to dust off the power tools.


----------



## VADER66

any idea how to display 1/64 blister packs neatly? perhaps wall hanging without tacking each one up individually?


----------



## SpaceMind

http://www.casesforcollectibles.com

Under the Acrylic Display Cases you can choose any custom size. I have purchased from recently and the cases are top-notch quality. I was really impressed.


----------



## gunn

VADER66 said:


> any idea how to display 1/64 blister packs neatly? perhaps wall hanging without tacking each one up individually?


a guy on here used plastic blinds for windows. put them on at the top of the wall and let them down all the way. then hung the cars on the 3 ropes that control the blinds . i liked the way it looked. and ive see alot of them at big lots for 3 bucks.

lol just tryed some on my blinds here in the workshop. lol looks and works pretty good:wave:


----------



## roadrner

gunn said:


> a guy on here used plastic blinds for windows. put them on at the top of the wall and let them down all the way. then hung the cars on the 3 ropes that control the blinds . i liked the way it looked. and ive see alot of them at big lots for 3 bucks.
> 
> lol just tryed some on my blinds here in the workshop. lol looks and works pretty good:wave:


Have a pic?  rr


----------

